
Colder winters possible due to climate change - J3L2404
http://www.newsdaily.com/stories/tre6af3c7-us-climate-winters/
======
lylejohnson
I'd like to go on the record and say that while it's also possible that the
winters will be milder in some locations, one shouldn't rule out the
possibility that winter will be just about the same as it was last year in
other locations.

